# Trailer home on 1.5 acres 18K in Central NY



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

I found this the other day and thought it might be an opportunity for someone. I do not know anything besides whats on mls site but has septic /well/wood stove. Doublewide trailer looks in ok condition . Nice 1.5acre lot. Would be a really good start to a homestead. It was priced 22k in the add i saw in local paper and on site it lists 18K , so they sound motivated.

odbrmls.com

Then search for listing number 85611

:nanner:


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

What was name of realtor, or location of property.....


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Its above Binghamton NY, looks to be a decent spot but it is kind of remote hence the price


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow - $2500 in taxes. And I thought my state was bad!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Looks really rough on the inside and the outbuilding looks to be shot also. Nice deck lol but the taxes are a killer. It says it is a doublewide yet it only has 1K square footage that seems low.


----------

